# masadełko / ma sadełko



## Ravita

The conversation goes like this:

*A: No ja nie wątpie że byłaś zadowolona
B: masadełko *

So A says "Well, I do not doubt that you were happy"
But what does B say here?  I couldn't find the meaning on the Internet.

Thanks!


----------



## kknd

few things come to my mind at the moment: it's just nonsensical, mocking answer (originating from popular polish commercial with the catch phrase „kopytko”), another option is that it's plainly give-me-peace or you're-being-little-bit-rude phrase (i can't give english counterpart… anybody?); in both cases it near-rhymes with polish _co?_ ("what?"). _masadełko_ seems to be a thing useful for making massages (pol. sg. _masaż_) but i haven't heard of this word before.  it might be also miswritten _ma sadełko_ meaning something like "having fat" (lit.) or "being fatty"…

nothing having deeper sense in my humble opinion in the form you've given.


----------



## Ravita

kknd said:


> [...] in both cases it near-rhymes with polish _co?_ ("what?").



I don't know how rhymes work in Polish, but "co" and "masadełko" don't rhyme to me 



> it might be also miswritten _ma sadełko_ meaning something like "having fat" (lit.) or "being fatty"…



I don't think that's  the case.

It must have been just some funny answer acknowledging what the other person had said.


----------



## wolfbm1

Może to ma coś do czynienia z wyrazem masa czyli "coś zajebistego - _masywna impreza!"
Pojawia się też wyraz masadło w Google, ale trudno się domyślić o co chodzi._


----------



## LilianaB

I personally think it is some kind of Spanglish, or rather "Polglish" (Polish and a Romance language, possibly a phrase starting with _mas_). (possibly from mas apreciado) Do you have more of the dialogue? It might help.


----------



## BezierCurve

In the given context I'd safely assume it's a diminutive for of "masaż" (massage), as kknd noted. The diminutive form here can help the speaker express their warm (and maybe intimate) attitude to that memory.


----------



## BezierCurve

... or, maybe some sort of equipment for massaging, as said before.


----------



## LilianaB

Definitely more context is needed -- maybe Ravita can provide where the dialogue comes from. What are they talking about. It can make sense with _massage_ in certain contexts, but the context is really needed.


----------



## dreamlike

There is no such word as "masadałeko" in Polish and it's pretty much meaningless to me, but... that's how I see it:

A._ Well, I don't doubt that you were happy (with him) - _an ironic remark_
B. Ma sadełko - He's got quite a belly. He's pretty fat. _(which presumably meant "No, as you've rightly noticed, I wasn't quite happy with him, since he's got quite a belly).

This strikes me as yet another instance of someone deliberately obfuscating the message so we can't be sure...

*edit:* It is only now that I've noticed that Kkknd made the same point about "ma sadełko"... so we're in agreement here


----------



## BezierCurve

"Masadełko" can easily be part of someone's idiolect, I wouldn't deny its existence just because it's not in the dictionary. Wait...

Tadaaa:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartpogoda/2744120167/


----------



## dreamlike

That's right, but it doesn't bring us any closer to discovering what the intended meaning was. I find my explanation the most likely one, but there's simply no telling with so little context  I can't help the feeling it's another case of the message written in cipher...


----------



## BezierCurve

Well... I guess it's that piece in the photo, or a similar "device".


----------



## dreamlike

Either that or "_ma sadełko" _


----------



## kknd

Ravita said:


> I don't know how rhymes work in Polish, but "co" and "masadełko" don't rhyme to me


i must say i heard few rude answers to _co?_ now and then: _wiadro_, _gówno_, _kopytko_, _pstro_, etc.—this is the reason i said it near-rhymes; maybe better name for it would be an "assonance"? i must confess i'm not specialist in this field but those rhyme to me in some way!


----------



## LilianaB

It sort of rhymes with _co_, perhaps not a perfect rhyme -- _pstro_, might have been better, but it is definitely possible. Otherwise, just a statement that someone is not that thin, after all.


----------



## dreamlike

kknd said:


> i must say i heard few rude answers to _co?_ now and then: _wiadro_, _gówno_, _kopytko_, _pstro_, etc.



Out of these only "gówno" strikes me as an outright rude reply, the other three maybe not being very polite, that much is true, but not exceedingly offensive, either.


----------



## miguell

Ravita said:


> The conversation goes like this:
> 
> *A: No ja nie wątpie że byłaś zadowolona
> B: masadełko *
> 
> So A says "Well, I do not doubt that you were happy"
> But what does B say here?  I couldn't find the meaning on the Internet.
> 
> Thanks!



A może usłyszałeś "ma sadełko". Wtedy miałoby to rację bytu. Chyba źle to zapisałeś. Ma sadełko - w języku potocznym - znaczy, że jest trochę gruby, ma tzw. mięsień piwny. 
I'm sure your interlocutor said "ma sadełko" and that's make more sense. "Ma sadełko" means "he/she has a blubber". It's colloquial and negative word.


----------



## BezierCurve

Zobacz post nr 3.
See post #3.


----------

